# Early Rider Belter - Tretlager quietscht



## embee (9. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen,

am Belter meines Sohnes gibt es ein Problem an der Kurbel bzw. am Lager. Es quietscht bzw. läuft trocken. Hier mal ein Vid dazu:

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan von den Komponenten und finde online auch keine guten Infos. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Lässt sich die Kurbel ohne weiteres demontieren und was sind geeignete Ersatz-Teile? Oder lässt sich das anders reparieren?

Ich will natürlich das Rad nicht einfach demontieren und ggf stilllegen, da mir sonst Sohnemann aufs Dach steigt


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juli 2021)

Linke Kurbel abziehen (mit einem normalen Kurbelabzieher) entweder die Lagerdichtungen (wenns bei dem geht) abmachen und ne Packung Fett rein oder gleich ein Neues Lager (das Belter hat ein normales BSA Tretlager) .

Wobei, bei der Geräuschkulisse brauchts wohl ein neues Lager. 

Freilauflager im HR laufen gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (12. Juli 2021)

HR wird noch mal separat gecheckt. Kann jemand sagen, was genau das für ein Lager sein würde? Habe was von BSA-ISIS gelesen... was gibt es da für preisgünstige Optionen?

Am Ende würde ich das Rad sogar in die Werkstatt bringen - aber die ersten Kandidaten hier in Dortmund haben schon abgewunken. Also bleibts wieder beim Selbermachen


----------



## matt017 (12. Juli 2021)

embee schrieb:


> HR wird noch mal separat gecheckt. Kann jemand sagen, was genau das für ein Lager sein würde? Habe was von BSA-ISIS gelesen... was gibt es da für preisgünstige Optionen?
> 
> Am Ende würde ich das Rad sogar in die Werkstatt bringen - aber die ersten Kandidaten hier in Dortmund haben schon abgewunken. Also bleibts wieder beim Selbermachen


Ich glaub die Lager bzw. Kurbeln wurden zwischen den Modelljahren manchmal geändert. Aber so wie es aussieht, hat die Achse und Kurbel zwar Isis Standard, die Achse steckt aber einfach lose in einem HollowTech2 Lager. (so ist es zumindest an unserem gewesen) 

Aber prüfe auch mal den Freilauf hinten. Der ist ziemlich 'offen' ausgeführt (also besch... gedichtet) und wahrscheinlich anfälliger als das Lager vorn.


----------



## matt017 (12. Juli 2021)

PS: Falls es das Innenlager ist, entweder ein leichtes Isis Innenlager besorgen (die verbaute Achse ist Vollmaterial 😳). Oder kannst mein wenig gebrauchtes haben...


----------



## embee (12. Juli 2021)

Sooo... dann ham wa da auch mal was gelernt. Kurzum, Problem gefixt. Beim nächsten Mal heißt es dann: Erst schrauben, dann fragen 

Ich habe das HR demontiert, um zu checken, ob Tretlager oder Nabe das Geräusch verursachen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Zughülse sich seitlich recht ungünstig an die Naben gedrückt hat - besser kann ichs nicht ausdrücken. Naja, Rad wieder rein, Zug ein wenig gebogen - das Rad läuft jetzt perfekt und die Geräusch sind weg.Hier mal das Detail:





Weitere Erfahrungswerte:

Lokale Bikeshops wollen alle mit den Early Rider Reparaturen nicht zu tun haben. Mehrere haben abgelehnt
Der Early Rider Support in UK hat sehr schnell geantwortet auf meine Frage nach einem Ersatz-Teil und macht erst mal einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings wurde ich schon gewarnt, dass der Versand ggf ein Thema wird, weil halt aus UK
Fazit: Einiges gelernt und Glück gehabt. Junior kann wieder shredden 

Danke an Euch für die Antworten!!


----------



## EnD (7. August 2022)

matt017 schrieb:


> PS: Falls es das Innenlager ist, entweder ein leichtes Isis Innenlager besorgen (die verbaute Achse ist Vollmaterial 😳). Oder kannst mein wenig gebrauchtes haben...
> Anhang anzeigen 1306669


ICh würde es nehmen falls Du es noch hast. Wir haben auch das quitschproblem.


----------

